# Apple TV 2 qui décroche du réseau suite Update 4.2



## MacVisant (11 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'en perd mon latin, jusqu'à présent tout marchait nickel du iBidule à l'aTV et du Mac à l'aTV et inversement. Mais depuis la mise à jour la boîte se déconnecte du réseau wifi 

Par exemple, je lance une chanson sur iTunes et ça marche sur la TV puis entre 5 et 20 secondes ça plante et l'apple TV n'est plus sur le réseau .

Si quelqu'un est dans mon cas... et mieux a une solution 

Kenavo !


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2011)

As tu fait la mise à jour par le menu de l'ATV ou bien en le connectant à ton PC ou ton MAC ?
Perso, je pense qu'il vaut mieux faire la mise à jour avec le menu de l'ATV.
As tu essayé de le reconnecter sur le réseau WiFi comme pour la 1ere fois ?


----------



## naas (11 Mars 2011)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ues_with_latest_apple_tv_software_update.html
quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## MacVisant (12 Mars 2011)

Merci pour vos réactions.

J'ai bien mis à jour à partir de l'aTV et tenté à plusieurs reprises de reco le wifi mais la boîte décroche toujours au bout d'un certain moment. 

Le problème est peut-être celui de la compatibilité avec mon téléviseur mais faut avouer que ça rend complètement inutile l'aTV

Suite au prochain épisode si j'ai des améliorations...


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2011)

Avec la 4.3 ?


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

Resynchronise la remote via le menu settings, cela devrait régler ton problème, bien qu'à priori rien de lié.

++$hu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h01 ----------




naas a dit:


> Avec la 4.3 ?



La 4.2 c'est la 4.3 IOS, comme la 4.1.1 correspond a la 4.2.1 pour IOS!

++ $hu


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2011)

un article d'appleinsider mentionne qu'apple bosse sur ce problème.
je n'ai pas compris la correspondance entre la 4.2 et le 4.2


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

IOS de l'Apple TV et celui des Iphones/Ipad/Ipod sont étroitement liés. Fonctionnalités concordantes tel le AirPlay. 

On fait donc un rapprochement entre ces deux systèmes basé sur le même noyau.

IOS 4.2 sur l'Apple TV correspond à la 4.3 pour Iphone/Ipad/Ipod. Comme la 4.1.1 (TV) et 4.2.1 (I).

++ §hu


----------



## MacVisant (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai toujours un problème de communication entre Mac - Apple TV - iPhone et même l'app Remote.

J'arrive par exemple à partir de l'apple TV à trouver ma bibliothèque iTunes et à la faire jouer. Cependant après réinitialisation, vérification des réseaux wifi, réinstallation en tout genre, impossible de faire autre chose avec airplay. Avec Remote je peux contrôler le Mac mais pas envoyer de contenu par airplay et des que j'essaye de transmettre du contenu vers l'aTV plus rien ne marche.

Bref, depuis la mise à jour plus rien ne fonctionne normalement c'est fou 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## Shurikn (17 Mars 2011)

Je sais que ce n'est pas la solution à ton problème mais essaie peut-être de revenir à la version précédente comme j'ai pu le faire... http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/downgrade-4-2-2060-en-4-1-1-reussie-sans-les-blob-639402.html

Ca m'intéresserai de voir si ça fonctionne pour toi aussi et visiblement cette version 4.2 est bien buggée...

Sinon tu as resynchronisé ta remote sur l'apple TV? J'ai lu sur un forum us qu'un membre avait un problème de connexion wi-fi et que ça l'avait résolu...

++ §hu


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> IOS de l'Apple TV et celui des Iphones/Ipad/Ipod sont étroitement liés. Fonctionnalités concordantes tel le AirPlay.
> 
> On fait donc un rapprochement entre ces deux systèmes basé sur le même noyau.
> 
> ...


N'ayant pas d'appleTV je n'avais pas fait attention à ce point, effectivement la iOS 4.3 Build 8F191m est référencée comme Ios 4.2 sur les apple TV, mystère...

pour en revenir à notre ami, il te faut attendre une autre mise à jour, désolé


----------



## MacVisant (17 Mars 2011)

Merci Shurikn pour ces indications 

J'ai effectivement tenter la reinitialisation de la télécommande et de l'app Remote mais aucun changement.

Reste la tentative de downgrader avec ta méthode, je tente et wait and see.

C'est cependant dommage cette situation sachant que je trouve airplay fabuleux (quand ça marche). La grosse inconnue c'est de savoir pourquoi je suis concerné et semble-t-il, que d'autres constatent un parfait état de fonctionnement ???

@ Naas j'espère que ça va pas trainé comme avec les compatibilités de TV

L'écosystème gripé c'est vraiment handicapant quand la pomme est partout chez soi


----------



## Shurikn (17 Mars 2011)

Airplay je trouve sympa mais ridicule que les vidéos prisent par l'Iphone ne soient pas gérées... c'est du foutage de g..... du coup l'intérêt est moyen, mes vidéos se trouvent sur mon Nas ou sur mon Mac mais pas sur mon Iphone qui nécessite très souvent un ré-encodage avec une qualité du coup inférieur au fichier initial... 

Je trouve ça fun mais ne vois pas la réel utilité...

Redis-moi pour le downgrade ça m'intéresse vraiment!

++ §hu


----------



## Queerasfolk (17 Mars 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Airplay je trouve sympa mais ridicule que les vidéos prisent par l'Iphone ne soient pas gérées... c'est du foutage de g.....


Bien sûr que si, les vidéos et photos prisent par l'iPhone sont transférables par AirPlay...

Je trouve cette fonction géniale, surtout depuis la dernière mise à jour. Souvent en déplacement, je stocke mes locations dans mon tel, et si j'ai la chance d'être à la maison quand je veux regarder un film... hop, un petit coup d'AirPlay et c'est sur mon écran.

Vivement que plus d'apps soient compatibles... Le top, ça serait l'appli de Canal+, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, je les vois mal activer la fonction...


----------



## Shurikn (17 Mars 2011)

Lorsque j'ai fait le test, mes vidéos ne passent pas! IOS 4.2.1 et Apple TV en 4.2...
Et en faisant une recherche j'étais tombé sur en tout cas deux articles qui faisait état de ceci!

++ §hu


----------



## Queerasfolk (18 Mars 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Lorsque j'ai fait le test, mes vidéos ne passent pas! IOS 4.2.1 et Apple TV en 4.2...


Avec des vieux firmware, je ne sais pas effectivement... En 4.3, ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mars 2011)

Ok bon à savoir... dans ce cas, je vois un net intérêt à ce airplay  ! Merci pour l'info!

Sur mon Apple TV en 4.1.1 j'ai AirPlay qui fonctionne... en lisant MacVisant, on croirait que cette fonctionnalité n'est apparue que sur la 4.2!?

++ §hu


----------



## Queerasfolk (18 Mars 2011)

C'est tout le problème de la numérotation de l'AppleTV.

Dès le départ, Apple s'est un peu planté en lançant un appareil sous 4.0 alors que tous les iBidules étaient en 4.1... Alors depuis, y'a un décalage (vivement iOS5 que les compteurs soient remis à zéro).

Donc, oui, AirPlay est apparu avec iOS4.2 (iBidules)... qui correspond à iOS4.1 sur l'ATV...

Et depuis iOS4.3 (iBidules), couplé avec iOS4.2 (ATV), AirPlay est également activé pour tous les éditeurs qui veulent l'utiliser.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_version_history


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2011)

http://iphone.appleinsider.com/arti...ased_to_address_screen_flickering_issues.html


----------



## moebius80 (26 Mars 2011)

j'ai également le problème depuis la mise à jour alors qu'avant, tout fonctionnait bien...


----------



## LOLYLO (28 Mars 2011)

Même soucis depuis la MAJ...enfin le soucis pour moi n'est pas sur le wifi mais sur la partie "home sharing".

Le Wifi reste actif mais l'ATV n'arrive plus à voir de manière aléatoire ma bibliothèque Itune...

Apparemment d'autres sur des forums américains ont le même soucis.


----------



## davidcaro2 (10 Avril 2011)

Depuis la derniere mise a jour..... :hein:

Je précise que j'utilise un ATV2 non jailbreaké, donc lecture direct depuis iTunes.

J'ai quelques videos (rip de blu-ray perso) en 720P qui ne fonctionnent plus (image qui saccade, plus de son)  alors qu'elle marchaient bien en 4.2.1 8c154. 

Le point commun de ces videos, c'est le bitrate d'environ 5000kb/s. Celles qui font moins 4000kb/s passent, mais difficilement au delà.

Je pense a un probleme de débit airport qui est moindre.

Bref, je suis repassé en 4.2.1 8c154 (heureusement j'avais quand même sauvé mes SHSH), et ça remarche très bien.


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2011)

Merci tiny umbrella


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous,
Depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'ATV2 je ne m'en étais pas vraiment servi.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai transféré des montages imovie sur itunes pour visionnage sur la TV par l'ATV2.
Si je choisi la qualité "Grande" compatible avec l'ATV je dois ensuite attendre plus de 10 minutes avant que la vidéo ne commence à fonctionner ! et c'est assez saccadé ensuite avec de longs arrêts/reprises !
Je suis obligé de passer par la qualité "Moyenne" mais alors là, la vidéo n'est pas terrible !
Par ailleurs l'ATV2 se déconnecte assez souvent du réseau alors qu'avec la précédente version ça ne se produisait pas...?





Je vais contacter le SAV Apple.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2011)

J'ai contacté le SAV Apple par mail et je me suis adressé au même interlocuteur que lors de mon premier appel en Février.
il m'a rappelé que comme je suis en WiFi de bien re-vérifier que ma box a, au moins, 2 canaux d'écart avec les autres box des alentours... Ce que j'ai re-vérifié et qui est toujours OK.
Mais en faisant cette vérif je me rends compte que le rapport signal/bruit de ma box est de -39dbm/-96dbm alors que sur les autres box il oscille entre:
-84dbm et -95dbm / -96dbm
Pour les initiés: Est ce là une explication aux décrochages et aux lenteurs ?
Merci


----------



## MacVisant (12 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous !

je vous fait partager ma dernière réussite...

Comme vous l'avez constater j'avais essayé à plusieurs reprises des changement réinstallation etc....

Le problème vient de iTunes :rose:

En effet, j'ai tout d'abord viré dans les options réseau la configuration ipv6, n'étant pas très costaud j'ai juste respecté ce principe car je l'ai vu sur des forums US .

J'ai également réfléchi sur ce qui pouvait faire entrave à la bonne communication et bien dans _options - appareils_ j'ai coché l'option permettre à iTunes d'être contrôlé par des haut-parleurs distants et supprimé les télécommandes synchronisées... tadaaa ça marche et je n'ai plus de problème de communication entre les devices et le Mac.

J'espère que ça pourra vous aider. Merci à tous pour vos observations et conseils


----------

